# Smart phone/compact camera/ DSLR in reasonable nick.



## iLB (8 Feb 2016)

Hello good people of CycleChat. 

I'm setting off on my longest solo tour to date as of March 13th... cruising out of the genteel suburbs of south London with the ultimate goal of arriving in India if all goes well. 

I'm umming and arring just now about exactly what tech I should take with me, I'm very keen to document the trip semi regularly on my wordpress site and I am considering getting a smartphone or tablet/ipad to help me do this. 

My current 'smart' phone was recently listed in Which? magazine as a definite ' do not buy' option and hence I am ruling it out as an option. So if anyone has a second hand iPhone or Samsung phone sat in a draw that they would like a few quid for please give me a shout. 

Likewise I'm weighing up options for cameras to take, so if you have one you'd like rid of please hola. 

Thanks for reading, Andy.


----------



## iLB (10 Feb 2016)

Not even a small nibble?


----------



## Spinney (10 Feb 2016)

Maybe turn it round a bit and post in Touring and Expedition asking for advice on what's the best tablet/whatever or camera to take (and by the way if anyone has a spare one...?)
Might get more viewers there. Perhaps a title something like 'What tech to take on a bike ride to India?' to grab some attention?


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2016)

It's a bit specialised. If you can get a Samsung S series on a contract might be good. We have no idea of budget. Remember, DSLR and Bridge cameras are big, so a good compact might be an idea


----------



## iLB (11 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> Maybe turn it round a bit and post in Touring and Expedition asking for advice on what's the best tablet/whatever or camera to take (and by the way if anyone has a spare one...?)
> Might get more viewers there. Perhaps a title something like 'What tech to take on a bike ride to India?' to grab some attention?



Fair point, but I don't really want to end up with a long list of possible things to buy - more to pick something up that is a few years old and sat in a draw but still largely functional. That should mean it has less value to any undesirable characters that I may meet along the way, compared to rocking up with the latest shiny iphone 6 or what have you.


----------



## martint235 (11 Feb 2016)

I've got a Nikon Coolpix 5600 sitting around somewhere. It takes AA batteries although I've always used rechargeables in it. It might cost you a fair bit in memory cards to get to India though.


----------



## ELL (11 Feb 2016)

Hi ya, I think I have an old samsung galaxy S2 or HTC desire something laying about at home. Both pretty old now but just a couple of options for you.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Feb 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Camera 2 should be gettable on eBay or the used section of Amazon - then you have a "tablet" and a reasonable camera because the Galaxy Camera has Android so does everything an Android tablet or smart phone can and it has most of the features of a DSLR (aperture priority, shutter priority, fully manual and so on). It is WiFi only though.

If that suits then you only need a dumb phone that'll cost you a few quid and will be no great loss if you break it.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (11 Feb 2016)

I'm selling an iPhone 4S, if that's of any use to you?
Bought directly from Apple on release, has been well looked after, couple of signs of wear and tear, but nothing major as was kept in a leather pouch.

Have the original box, headphones, USB Sync Lead and Charger all unused.
I can also offer the Tigra mount I had for it, bought direct from LondonCyclist's shop, so it's an authentic Tigra.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (11 Feb 2016)

Come to think of it, my partner has a Samsung phablet thing which I can get the info for, as we both upgraded last year.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Feb 2016)

I've a couple old smartphones and a reasonable camera you're welcome to. Drop me a PM and we can work something out. I'm not after money, just things getting used.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2016)

Is a smart phone really what you want? They need to be recharged daily or more often and more so with the older ones that today. If you want to make calls, I'd stick with an old nokia that will last weeks if you turn it off or put it in airplane mode.

There are also some pretty good cheap phones available new. I just picked up a Vodafone Ultra 6 £115 + £2 ebay to unlock, and they have a similar smaller one from a little less.


----------



## iLB (11 Feb 2016)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> Come to think of it, my partner has a Samsung phablet thing which I can get the info for, as we both upgraded last year.



Cool - if you could drop me a pm with some details on the tablet as well that would be great. Thanks a lot.


----------

